
Hitting Hacker News First Page: How Much Traffic Do You Get? - rb808
https://thehftguy.com/2017/09/26/hitting-hacker-news-first-page-how-much-traffic-do-you-get/
======
coreyp_1
Awesome perspective! Thanks for the detail and the advice!

